# netscape 7.2 auf deutsch?



## Hosenwäscher (26. Februar 2005)

Weiß vielleicht einer bescheid wann (wenn überhaupt) Netscape 7.1 auf deutsch downloadbar ist? Ich bin erst seit 7.1 dabei also weiß ich nicht wie lange das durchschnittlich dauert bis die die deutsche Version rausbringen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Februar 2005)

Was denn jetzt 7.2 oder 7.1?
Also den 7.2 scheints bisher nur auf Englisch zu geben.
Den 7.1 hab ich hier auf Deutsch gefunden. Jedoch gibt's den, wie's scheint, nur fuer Windows auf Deutsch.


----------

